# Grüße aus der Hauptstadt :-)



## ksv65 (4 Okt. 2012)

Hallo ich bin der Tommy,

bin mittlerweile schon 30, arbeite im Dienstleistungsgewerbe ( nicht das was ihr denkt ) und schaue mir gern hübsche Promidamen an. Vorallem schöne Füße und Beine 

Viel mehr gibts auch nicht zu sagen, nen schönen Abend wünsch ich Euch


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2012)

Gruß zurück in die Hauptstadt :thumbup:

und viel Spaß hier alter Mann  (Beine mag ich auch)


----------



## General (5 Okt. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen Auf CB


----------



## Padderson (5 Okt. 2012)

mittlerweile schon 30 - alter Sack

Tja dann mal viel Spaß hier. Daß ich auch auf schöne Beine stehe, erkennt man wohl irgendwie


----------



## ksv65 (5 Okt. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> mittlerweile schon 30 - alter Sack
> 
> Tja dann mal viel Spaß hier. Daß ich auch auf schöne Beine stehe, erkennt man wohl irgendwie



Ja, aber die Strümpfe 

Mit 30 ein alter Sack? Hört doch uff Jungs...


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Okt. 2012)

ksv65 schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Strümpfe
> 
> Mit 30 ein alter Sack? Hört doch uff Jungs...



Ein Glück weisst du nicht wie alt ich bin


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------

